# Dosage of Progynova and lining thickness



## tiffany91

Hello ladies 

I am now on stage two of my DE journey. I had my Decapeptyl injection on Friday and have been told to stay on the pill until Monday. The clinic in Spain say I should have a period by Friday next week. But at my scan yesterday before my down reg injection the clinic here in the UK said my lining was very thin and not to expect much of a bleed if at all.

Has this happened to anyone else? Once I do get my period I will then move on to the Pogynova to start building up the lining. I have been told to start on 2mg per day for 8 days and then increase to 4mg per day until day 11 then 6mg until the day of transfer.

But my UK clinic say they usually start on a higher dose? Can anyone tell me if my med doses seem right and how thick their lining was before transfer.

In my previous cycles using my own eggs the thickest my lining ever got to was 8.5. Can someone share their experiences of this part of the treatment with me please?

Tiff
x


----------



## belladonna

Hi tiff,

If you have lining probs then i would definately question your dosage. i am having donor treatment at Reprofit CR. Well i had a scan last friday in uk and my lining was only 4.4mm! (after being on progynova for 12 days!), they started me on 2mg for 4 days then 4mg for 3 days, 6mg for 2 days, then 8mg per day! After the scan my clinic increased it to 10mg per day + one to insert vaginally at night!  I am praying like crazy that my lining will increase, really it needs to double at least else i think they will cancel the treatment.


good luck with whatever you decide

donna x


----------



## Cyprusivf

Hi it may be worth looking into taking baby aspirin also we have used this to good effect and even viagra to thicken the endometrium


----------



## tiffany91

Hi Donna

I am waiting for my period to start before going on the progynova. But my clinic in the UK wondered if the dosage was high enough to thicken the lining. I justed wanted to get someone else's view on this. So, thanks of  your advice. The clinic in spain said once i start the progynova I shouldn't go back for a scan until I have been on the pills for 12/14 days but think I will book a scan after being on it for a week to see how things are progressing. No point in waiting and then to discover I should have increased the dosage earlier.

My clinic in Spain said the thickness would need to be more than 7mm before they would go ahead with transfer. Do you know how long you can be on progynova before a period wil start?? I had my decapeptyl injection on Friday but I am guessing that like other down reg injections I have had with previous treatments that it only keeps you down reg for a month? It is all soooo confusing!!

I hope all goes well for you. Keep me posted.

Tiff
x


----------



## Wendeth

Hi Tiff, firstly i've heard that the decap injection can stay in your system for 2-3 months.

Secondly you shouldn't get a period if you are taking progynova. I've been on progynova for all three txs so far and no bleeds should happen at all.  i wouldn't worry about how thin your lining is now. Mine was almost none existant (still had a period tho) but my progynova tablets (2mg) started at 1 for a day, then straight onto 2 for 3 days, then onto 3 (6mg) on day 5.  I was still spotting after day 10 (altho my lining had grown to 11mls) so my care clinic increased my dose to 9mg a day.  

Your dosage does sound very low but they maybe don't want to build your lining too quickly because your donor may not be ready for several weeks   .  I think the lining can be maintained at optimum thickness before ET for about 30+ days so there's lots of time as long as you're sure your ET isn't soon.

I would consider what your UK clinic recommends, about increasing the dose. My UK care clinic (Wessex) were very helpful and put my dose straight up once i'd mentioned the spotting, by-passing the IVI completely, as they could see how distressed i was.

This probably isn't very helpful but i hope you start to feel more confident with what drugs you are taking. If in doubt, just keep asking.

Very best of luck with your treatment!  

Wendeth


----------

